# Calcium glauconite soaks/ how often/ how long



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Saw this question asked in 2008 had no reply so hope to get details.
I have two turcoise and bronze will be a year old in about February.
The woman I got them from got them as froglets in April and never suplimented feeding.
They can't use front legs, difficult time catching fruit flys.
So I want to set up a hospital tank, any suggestions are appreciated.

I will call vet for calcium glauconate today.
Am I correct to dilute this 10:1 , so 10 parts Rodi to one part calcium glauconate?
Or is it opposite?
Do you soak daily? How long for each soak?
It's a busy time of year but hope I can get answers.

Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Calcium glubionate/gluconate soaks are very unlikely to make a difference for those frogs. Those kinds of changes to the bones are permanent. The symptoms for the limbs are also consistent for spindly leg and if it is spindly leg then again the soaks aren't going to make a difference as one of the problems with spindly leg is permanent. 

Problems feeding could be related to deformation of the bones that control the tongue, the inability to move well due to the front leg issues and/or due to insufficient vitamin A (highly possible given the lack of supplementation). Insufficient vitamin A results in changes to the mucous cells including those that are used for making the tongue sticky to capture food. 

I should also note that without sufficient vitamin D3, the frogs are going to unable to use the calcium anyway so you need to make sure that they are getting sufficient D3 before trying to up the calcium. 

You should talk to your vet about the long-term prognosis of the frogs given the symptoms. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks Ed.


----------

